# NBA Regular Season Game 42: Minnesota [email protected] Houston Rockets



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CCTV5 is broadcasting the game 1 hour late 

They were broadcasting figure skating instead :raised_ey


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im getting arena football on fsn instead of the game. :sigh:


not lookin good so far.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We're gonna come back and take this one, I can feel it...

T'Wolves are one of the worse 4th quarter teams out there (I think)


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

68-71 
we're still in :banana:

edit: 75-77


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

80-78. Chucky Hayes is playing very well with 5 fouls, man this guy's an awesome pick up,


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This one's going down the wire... we need T-Mac to step up, and KG to choke.

Man I'm so not used to seeing Ricky Davis and Mark Blount on the box score...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> We're gonna come back and take this one, I can feel it...
> 
> T'Wolves are one of the worse 4th quarter teams out there (I think)


hope this won't jinx us :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

86-82, 3mins to go.... we need some defensive stops and T-Mac to hit some big shots


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

smashed tryin to watch this, since when did Ricky Davis play for the Wolves?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> smashed tryin to watch this, since when did Ricky Davis play for the Wolves?


just got traded for wally.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:14.4 HOU - L. Baxter enters game for L. Head
:35.8 HOU - L. Head enters game for L. Baxter
:59.8 HOU - L. Baxter enters game for L. Head
1:07 HOU - L. Head enters game for L. Baxter

wth was this? 

and we shot 22 3pts?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We absolutely got killed on the boards today, and Ricky Davis stepping in right away didn't help either.

Can still pull this one off, I'm calling a T-Mac 26 footer clutch 3 to win it for us...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

fudge, T-Mac missed....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we had our chances... we missed them.

tough luck, but we'll rebound from this when Yao comes back.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

oh fcuk you Ricky Davis, we didnt need you fitting in right away!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What a slow, painful finish.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ricky Davis coming out firing was expected. New players are always keen to do that.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> tough luck, but we'll rebound from this when Yao comes back.


C'Mon, no more jinx plz. :brokenhea


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not a nice night for T-mac to have a rare off game. Physically I thought he looked great. Best I've seen him in quite a while but his shot was way off and he needs to work on his FTs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Not a nice night for T-mac to have a rare off game. Physically I thought he looked great. Best I've seen him in quite a while but his shot was way off and he needs to work on his FTs.


he just needs to stop playing in the toyota center.

we should talk to lakewood church, we give them toyota center, they give us back the summit. maybe tmac wont suck in the summit.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> he just needs to stop playing in the toyota center.
> 
> we should talk to lakewood church, we give them toyota center, they give us back the summit. maybe tmac wont suck in the summit.


 for real..

truthfully, I cant name 3 great games he's had at home since becoming a Rocket.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate home games... our dead quiet arena with empty seats. I honestly prefer road games.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> C'Mon, no more jinx plz. :brokenhea


ok, Yao's gonna reinjure himself the first game back, T-Mac's back's gonna give up on him again, and we're never gonna win another game for this season. Does that reverse the jinx?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> ok, Yao's gonna reinjure himself the first game back, T-Mac's back's gonna give up on him again, and we're never gonna win another game for this season. Does that reverse the jinx?


yes, that's what I am expecting :biggrin:


----------

